# Council Tax



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

My parents have been living in Goudi since February 2009 and are going through everything before we do!

So questions they have I can ask on here.

Council tax is there such a thing out there and roughly how much?

Someone did try and explain it to them but I think they got mixed up.
They were told someone comes around in December for the money and that is when you pay your water bill. Father Christmas did come to mind!!!!

Anyone paid it or does it not apply out there!!

I take it you would have to pay something towards rubbish collections etc.

Any comments or knowledge welcome.

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> My parents have been living in Goudi since February 2009 and are going through everything before we do!
> 
> So questions they have I can ask on here.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think your parents have either been misinformed or they have misunderstood.
They must go to the local Community office of their village and register there.
They will be sent a bill for community tax which is very low. we pay around 170euros per year.
The water bill must be paid when they receive it which is every 2 months. This is also paid at the community office.
If they have lived there since January they must go as soon as possible as they will already be owing several months water bills.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi,
> I think your parents have either been misinformed or they have misunderstood.
> They must go to the local Community office of their village and register there.
> They will be sent a bill for community tax which is very low. we pay around 170euros per year.
> ...


Many thanks again Veronica for the information will ring them and explain as they havent sorted a laptop out yet.

Lucky really else they would be on here all the time! Bless them ha ha

That is good about the price of the community tax will save us a fortune as we nearly pay that a month in Aylesbury Bucks so thats another thing to look forward to.

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> Many thanks again Veronica for the information will ring them and explain as they havent sorted a laptop out yet.
> 
> Lucky really else they would be on here all the time! Bless them ha ha
> 
> ...


I know Aylesbury. I lived at Wendover for a while.(Well RAF Halton actually) Lovely area.


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

As Goudi is a small village theyare best introducing themselves to the Muktar, he will take the payments in the new year and may not want the water every 2 months , our Muktar asks us to settle up once a year. He is an important man in the village , if they have not met him yet ,an introductory bottle of whisky can go a long way.
Bob


----------



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I know Aylesbury. I lived at Wendover for a while.(Well RAF Halton actually) Lovely area.


Small world my husbands yard is in Halton. It is lovely here just not what it used to be for us or our children. It has changed so much (I must be getting older now) but we prefer the old way of life which to us is Cyprus.

The kids dont believe it when we tell them we used to leave a key in the door or until the mat to get in. 

My sons go-kart was stolen from the front of the house when he popped in for 5 mins its not nice now.

I could go on forever.

Thank you for your comments also Bob.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> Small world my husbands yard is in Halton. It is lovely here just not what it used to be for us or our children. It has changed so much (I must be getting older now) but we prefer the old way of life which to us is Cyprus.
> 
> The kids dont believe it when we tell them we used to leave a key in the door or until the mat to get in.
> 
> ...


Thats a shame, it used to be such a lovely area. I loved Wendover, such a quaint village.
My husband (first one) was an isntructor at the RAF training school at Halton and we lived on the married quarters there. It was great, surrounded by woodland which my sons used to go and play in. I knew they were safe from any harm playing there.
Yes things have changed such a lot in the Uk which is why we left, it no longer felt like the place to be. Cyprus will probably change like all countries do, but for now it feels like home to us and we will stay here for the foreseeable future.


----------

